#  >  > Living And Legal Affairs In Thailand >  >  > Thailand and Asia News >  >  > World News >  >  Pope Banned Carla Bruni from Vatican

## Ripley

Pedophiles being preferable to sexy women?

Pope Bans Carla Bruni From the Vatican - TIME NewsFeed

Pope Bans Carla Bruni From the Vatican *By: Tara Kelly* 

*Topics: France, Catholicism, world, The Pope, Nicolas Sarkozy, Carla Bruni*


 Carla Bruni
REUTERS/Philippe Wojazer/Pool

It's not often a former model and pop singer gets scratched from a guest list.  But earlier this month French first lady Carla Bruni-Sarkozy was warned to stay away from the Vatican - by the Pope himself.
Ahead of President Sarkozy's 30-minute audience with the Pontiff  earlier this month, Vatican officials sent the French ambassador a message saying: "Carla Sarkozy is not welcome in the Vatican." The message, which led her to stay in Paris, is said to be over the Pope's fears that more racy photographs of her days as a catwalk model would emerge. Nude and semi-naked pictures from her days as a model are regularly published in the media.  In one, she's seen posing in just a pair of knee high boots and a diamond ring. (The U.S. didn't seem to mind.)
President Sarkozy set up the meeting with the Pope after polls showed his popularity rating with French Catholics had fallen from 61% to 47% in the past year.  Although raised a Catholic himself, Sarkozy is twice divorced and his current wife has an illegitimate child.  The Elysée Palace in Paris had no comment on why the first lady stayed in Paris for the Vatican trip. (See pictures of President Obama meeting with the Pope.)
To get on the Pope's good side, Mrs. Sarkozy might want to make a few trips to confession and swap the pearls for some rosary beads.





Read more: Pope Bans Carla Bruni From the Vatican - TIME NewsFeed

----------


## Butterfly

she has fucked every celebrity in the world, she is quite a big player

actually she is said to be a complete nympho, and so is Sarko, that's why they got setup in that blind date

----------


## Ripley

Heavens ! 

Women who  LIKE to fuck is what's offensive.

 God damn these old goats. Christian Taleban

----------


## BobR

Not surprising, the Pope only endorses sex for the purpose of reproduction and gay sex with boys, and I doubt if she has done either.  Of course if Sarkozy was any real man, or had any real loyalty to his wife, he would have told the old bastard to F.O. 

It's hard to believe how many otherwise intelligent people I know back home who still practice the nonsense of Catholicism.

----------


## Ripley

and give a large portion of their earnings to it , too.
It's a cult A tax free cult.

----------


## Tunaka

So, for the tax free cult:

kiddy fiddlin' is ok but being a female model is not.

----------


## Mr Lick

She ignoring her husband and looking directly at me. I know she been around the block a few times but i'll take a chance.  :Smile:

----------


## The Fresh Prince

> In one, she's seen posing in just a pair of knee high boots and a diamond ring.


I felt compelled to find this pic.

And post it. :Smile: 



I cant see a problem with it. Is the pope gay or something?

----------


## sunsetter

the pope and all that christianity bollix which spews from vatican city needs throwing on a bonfire

----------


## The Fresh Prince

> the pope and all that christianity bollix which spews from vatican city needs throwing on a bonfire


Absolutely. To quote Looper (I'm pretty sure it was looper, many moons ago) Religion has served its part in history but its now obsolete. 

Here's another pic I found.



She was kind enough to cover her biff and the editor was kind enough to cover her ta ta's. 

What's the popes problem?

----------


## Ripley

> So, for the tax free cult:
> 
> kiddy fiddlin' is ok but being a female model is not.


 That really is the point of organized patriarchal religions, to suppress women, specifically- to suppress their sexuality. 

Worship the cruel vengeful  " Daddy"  figure not the nurturing mommy ( earth ) 


 Their powers of allure  are too strong, too much of a diversion, can be used against the old goat males to counter their utter BS.

Plus  the power of reproduction is what really scares them.

----------


## genghis61

> What's the popes problem?


he's never been the same since he broke his wrist in the bathtub last year . . .

JULY 17, 2009 12:06PM
*Pope Breaks Wrist in Masturbation Mishap*


AP - Vatican City
   Anonymous sources in the Catholic Church hierarchy are reporting the supposed "fall" that resulted in the pontiff's broken wrist was in actuality a moment of self-pleasure gone wrong.

   Reigning Pope and Nazi Mastermind, Benedict XVI, was taken to hospital yesterday suffering from pains in his right wrist. Official reports claimed the Holy Voice of Christ on Earth took a fall in his apartment and that the injury was not serious.

   But conflicting stories have emerged that point to Pope Ben's predilection for jacking off and osteoporosis as the real reasons for the broken wrist. "He's not as young as he thinks he is." the anonymous source went on, "Il Papa must take special care of his bones and his boners."

----------


## zygote1

> she has fucked every celebrity in the world, she is quite a big player
> 
> actually she is said to be a complete nympho, and so is Sarko, that's why they got setup in that blind date


 
WTF do you know?
"She is said to be" Yea, right. That's usually what angry guys with tiny cocks say whenever they can't get a date with a hot babe.

Who cares if the Pope allegedly banned her. Let the Church deal with its child molestation problems first before passing judgement on beautiful women that are harmless.

----------


## billy the kid

would you rather have carla or the pope come to visit you.
know who i'd choose.
the pope has no moral code,  just thinks he has.

----------

